# I got bad news yesterday...



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My grandmother, who has always been a picture of perfect health...has been having some "problems". She let it go for awhile, and went to the doctor. They thought it was a bladder infection and gave her some antibiotics. When that didn't work, they scheduled her for x-rays and a scope. Well, the x-rays showed she had at least one small tumor in her bladder. So yesterday's scope turned into surgery to remove whatever was there. She had two tumors on the inside of her bladder wall. They were "not too big"...







whatever that means in doctor jargon. They were attached, but not THROUGH the wall of the bladder, so he thinks he got it all. The bad part is that he also thinks they are malignant by the way they look.







They kept her overnight, and with no complications, she will go home today to await the biopsy report before they talk about further treatments. Cancer runs rampant in her family. This is really scary to us. She has a brother who, right now, is dying of prostate/bladder cancer. He has little time left. 

I am not taking it very well, and neither is my sister. My grandmother is more like a mother to me...and always has been. She is my rock, my supporter, and SO much more. I can't imagine my life without her in it. I have always hoped she outlived me, so I didn't have to ever be without her. I worry about my grandpa too...and hope that he can be strong throught this, for both their sakes. It is hard to be so far away from them too during a time like this.

Anyway, good thoughts and lots of prayers please.
I am being quite the selfish baby about it. She is truly my favorite person in the whole wide world. (besides my kids and hubby)

I have lots of personal issues and stress weighing on me right now...kinda one of those times when I often think..."One more thing...and I will crack!" I am trying to pray and be strong...but it just seems to be piling up, one thing after another. -_- 

Anyway, thanks for listening..
Traci


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, I am soooo sorry to hear about your grandmother. I can imagine how anxious you all are about the results, diagnosis, prognosis, etc. Wishing you strength . . .


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I am sorry.Amazing things can be done with medical treatments and prayer, I'll be saying one tonight for you and your family
Quincymom


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Hearing stories like this makes me terribly sad because I remember all too well hearing this similar type of thing of my own mother not too long ago. 

I will keep you in my prayers and hope for the best possible dianosis for your gram.

best wishes.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry







She will definitely be in my prayers


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you concerning your grandmother, and for Holliberry in relation to her mom. Prayers are headed your way. 

When things get bumpy here, I remember what my neighbor, who actually asked if they could fish in my lake to get food, once said to me. She told me that when God was going to bless you, the devil would test you. It worked for them, because she and her husband both got good jobs right after that.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Will be praying for you. Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry that this is happening. We will be praying for your grandmother and we are sending hugs to you too!





















We're all here for you Traci


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello Traci

I am so sorry that you and your family are going thru all this. I personally went for something like that just a couple of months ago, after months and months of testing and drs. appointments etc. I was diagnosed with Kidney Cancer. Yes is a very scary diagnosis, but the Drs said that they "got all" and that I am cancer free now, (we just need to keep cheking every 3 months or so). So you see, there is still hope.

Now if I remember right, and forgive me if I dont, for what I have read in your posts and getting to "know you" here in the forum. I think you are Christian and that you know the Lord, so just remember, He is waiting with His loving arms open to you to cast all your anxieties. (sp??) so take your refuge in Him. Remember He is the One in control.

I will include you and your family in my prayers. And of course to your Gramma too.

Phillippians 4 6-7
Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.

Love.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Traci--

I am so sorry to hear about your grandma. Try not to worry too much--modern medicine is a wonderful thing and prayers are even better! I know that you are a Christian and as a Christian you are supposed to put all your worries in God's hands, so try to do that, I know it is hard though.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your grandmother. You and she will be in my prayers.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm sorry you're so stressed, we'll pray for you and your family. Much hugs and hope


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Traci, I will hope for that your Grandmother will get a good prognosis. Please try and take care of yourself through this ordeal.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your grandmother Traci, I will keep her in my prayers, and hope for a positive outcome. Take care


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am so sorry Traci to hear about your grandmother. I am sending prayers your way. Stay strong through this grams needs you. Thanks for sharing this with us. My thoughts an prayers are with you an your family
Char


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 11 2005, 12:23 PM
> *Oh, I'm so sorry!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
There is lots of love, strength and prayers coming to you from this site. Hang in there.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw Traci,Im so sorry to hear this.But stay strong girl,as you know the power of prayer is awesome! I know how you are feeling and believe you me there are tons of prayers coming to you & family & your Grandmother. We're here for ya


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks ya'll...I really appreciate the support and prayers...as well as the reminders of faith.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Traci you will be in my thoughts and prayers. I will be praying for your grandfather as well. 
With all that is going on with you remember God only gives us what he KNOWS we can handle. Stay strong


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. My grandma and I are extremely close also and as u know, we went though a very lengthy (3 day hosptial stay ended up almost 2 months) hospital stay with her. It is very hard and scary;it was one of the toughest times that I had to go through. You and your grandma and family will definantely be in my prayers and thoughts


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I talked to my grandmother last night. She is home. She said she is sore, and that it hurts like heck to use the bathroom. They took the tumors through the catheter or whatever... 







She said she about climbs the walls when she has to tinkle....and she has to go a LOT.









The biopsy won't be back, or they won't hear from them until probably Monday, but either way, they are going to probably treat it the same. Evidently for bladder cancer, they cannot do chemo or radiation, so they will make her go in every three months or so for the scope procedure and rinse the bladder with a medical solution of some kind, look around with the scope and make sure all is well. The nurses yesterday were surprised that her urine was so clear, with little blood. Evidently, that is a good sign. 

My grandfather is handling it ok, just really scared. My grandmother is the rock for all of us.







She said he is driving her nuts tending to her and trying to take care of her.







Which is exactly what we would all have expected.







We know them both well.

Although she understood our worry, she was quite upset with me for being so emotional about it all. -_- 

She said, "Traci, it is, what it is. We deal with what the Lord hands us. He has the plan, not us. We are going to take it a day at a time and meet any challenges head on with faith that the Lord will see us through. But I don't enjoy poor health, I never have, and we don't have to _like_ any of it, just accept it."









Anyway, I really appreciate all the kind words, thoughts, and prayers. There is no way to express how much that means.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 12 2005, 08:43 AM
> *I talked to my grandmother last night. She is home. She said she is sore, and that it hurts like heck to use the bathroom. They took the tumors through the catheter or whatever...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow... you've got me tearing up..... She sounds like an amazing lady. I hope she has a long life ahead of her.....


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Good to heard that she is back home, even with the pain and discomfort that she may be feeling, is so much better to be in your own home, bed, etc.

Your Gram sounds totally amazing, what a blessing for you and your family to have someone like her in your lifes.

Take care, we are praying for you.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 11 2005, 12:15 PM
> *My grandmother, who has always been a picture of perfect health...has been having some "problems". She let it go for awhile, and went to the doctor. They thought it was a bladder infection and gave her some antibiotics. When that didn't work, they scheduled her for x-rays and a scope. Well, the x-rays showed she had at least one small tumor in her bladder. So yesterday's scope turned into surgery to remove whatever was there. She had two tumors on the inside of her bladder wall. They were "not too big"...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Oh my i am also having problems with my Grams in may she came up from florida to new york to celebrate her 99th birthday she has never been sick a day in her life and has only been in a hospital to have my mom and my aunt. so she comes up and the day after her party she gets deathly ill we rush her to the hospital and it turns out stones fell out of her gallbladder and blocked her bile duct which caused an almost fatal infection through out her body p.s. she finally was able to go home after being in a rehab (so she could get her strength back) well now she is back in florida and she ( lives in independant living ) has been sick ever since i didnt want her to go back to florida she wanted to and now my mom is set to leave on sunday indefinetly we have aides for her and we are moving her into assisted living , im very sad about it i adore, admire and love my gram and the thought esepcially after losing my dad this past october really makes me feel sad for me my family most of all my mom she is attached to my gram like i am to her and this is just a sad time
im sorry for what you are going through, people say to me she is 99 and has had a long life and it annoys me because hey she was healthy before this happened she was able to take care of herself and there shouldnt be a time limit on people
anyway just wanted to let you know i knwo what you are going through and i will pray for your gram


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Maxismom, Sorry about your Grandmother too.

Traci, Your Grandmother sounds like a positive, strong woman. Just out of curiousity - how old is she? If she is in good health (and apparently is) then it'll make it easier to fight this if it does turn out to be cancer. Maybe she'll be really lucky that the tumors will be benign. I sure do hope!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Maxismom, I hope your grandmother is getting better too







Traci, I'm glad your grandmother is home now and I hope that the results come back as good ones. Both your families are in our prayers and big hugs are coming your way


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So glad she is home & her attitude is wonderful! Sending strong prayers for nothing but the best for her


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Traci, Holliberry and Missixmom,

I am so sorry to hear about your grandma's health scares. It truly is the most freightening thing in the world when the ones we love become ill...my uncle (whom is more of a father to me) had a sudden heart attack...they told us for 5 days he was going to die any minute...we all stayed at the hospital and prayed and actually talked to those who had gone before him...saying they could not have him yet. On the fifth day we got good news...now he was extremely sick and it has taken a long time and many more hospital visits..but he and I had lunch yesterday....5 years later...and he is doing great. At the time he was only 59 years old and it was terrifying...

God truly does have a plan for each and every one of us...trust in the wisdom that he provides for your life and you will be able to handle anything that comes your way.

Susan


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Traci- Our hearts go out to you, your family, and your grandmother. We will remember her in our prayers, and trust that the Lord take all your worries and fears away. Grandmothers are very very special people. Unfortunately I lost one when I was just 12 years old. My other grandmother is in the nursing home with absolutely no ailments (sp) except for atheritis (sp). She turned 85 just a week ago. She has no problems with her heart and no breathing problems, and her mind has strenghtened since she's went to the nursing home. Take good care of your grandmother and always make that special phone call whenever possible, regardless of where you are at, and make every attempt to go see her every opportunity you did. You will always be glad you did! 













































If you ever have anything you need to get off your shoulders and don't want to make a public forum posting, you can always email Traci & I.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Maxi's Mom: I am sorry to hear about your grandma also. She and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.









Traci: That is so wonderful she is now home!







She sounds like a terrific lady. She and you guys will continue to be in my thoughts.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your troubles. I hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks ya'll for all the thoughts and prayers.

The biopsy report came back yesterday and the tumors were indeed malignant.







We are trying to think more about all the positive things the doctor said, and not dwell on the malignancy. She goes back in Tuesday to speak with the doctor about the follow up treatments and also to ask some more questions. We all have many concerns about the possiblity of it have spreading to her lymph glands or other parts of her body.

Keep praying!
Thanks again!!








She is a very special lady...to all who meet her.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 13 2005, 01:34 PM
> *Thanks ya'll for all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> The biopsy report came back yesterday and the tumors were indeed malignant.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh, I am soo sorry!!!







I will keep on praying







Best of wishes


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im sorry to hear that Traci







I will be sending prayers that it has not,nor will not spread at all.Keep strong & let her know we are all praying for her.I keep missing you to Im you,anytime to need to even just talk, Im me & I will give you my phone no.Im there for ya girl


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I am so sorry to hear of the diagnosis. But at least now there isn't that anxiety of waiting for test results and she can start fighting this. Since they got the tumors out, hopefully it hasn't spread and it won't get worse.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Traci I am so sorry to hear that diagnosis, but today there are many good treatments, so keep the faith, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your grandmother and families.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Traci, I'm sorry to hear about the dx. We will keep you and your grandmother in our prayers.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Traci,

I am sorry that the news on your grandmother was not better. They are doing unbelievable things in medicine now so don't lose hope...it is the best thing you have behind faith.

My prayers are with you all

Susan


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I, too, am sorry to hear the diagnosis for your grandmother. I sure hope she gets some good information from her next doctor's visit. Hopefully, there is no problem with it spreading. We have been dealing with cancer with my father for over a year, and he is doing great. In fact, with his dementia, he has forgotten he was diagnosed with it, and he isn't in pain. I don't mean that I wish dementia on your grandmother,







but I wanted to point out that his condition has been helped with the medical intervention.

I will certianly include your grandmother in my prayers.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Traci, I am very sorry to hear that the biopsy's were malignant.







Your grandma and family will continue to be in my prayers. She sounds like a very strong willed woman. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 13 2005, 10:34 AM
> *Thanks ya'll for all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> The biopsy report came back yesterday and the tumors were indeed malignant.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Traci,

What kind of tumor was it? I am going into pathology, so curiousity is getting the best of me. Have they staged her? If its an early stage it may be not so bad. I hope everything will be okay.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 14 2005, 12:45 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traci,

What kind of tumor was it? I am going into pathology, so curiousity is getting the best of me. Have they staged her? If its an early stage it may be not so bad. I hope everything will be okay.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90341
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know that it was in the early stages b/c the doctor said it had not penetrated the bladder wall, it was only "attached". I did some internet research yesterday and wondered about the staging and grading of it myself. I am assuming she will get more definite information on all that Tuesday. Hopefully, since it sounds like they caught it at the most ideal time, it will not have spread. -_-


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Aug 14 2005, 07:57 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I know that it was in the early stages b/c the doctor said it had not penetrated the bladder wall, it was only "attached". I did some internet research yesterday and wondered about the staging and grading of it myself. I am assuming she will get more definite information on all that Tuesday. Hopefully, since it sounds like they caught it at the most ideal time, it will not have spread. -_-
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90353
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would say you are right Traci, I will keep your granmother in my thoughts and prayes and hope for a full recovery


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello Traci

Have you have any more news about your Grandma? Hope everything is going well, I have been praying for you and your family.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Traci, I am so sorry about your grandmother's diagnosis. Many of us on this forum have been through this ourselves or with our parents or other relatives and we truly understand what you are going through. Let us pray for a good outcome for your grandmother. Being a grandmother myself, I also know just how important these people are in everyone's lives and hope your grandmother lives many more years to enrich her family's lives.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, I have also been wondering how things were going? Hope your whole family is doing OK.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm sorry I missed this until today. I just wanted to say that I hope your grandmother will be fine. She sounds like a wonderful person with a strong faith. I will definitely be send prayers and well wishes to you and your family. Stay positive and remember to take care of yourself also. You have a lot of wonderful people here supporting you.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry. You, your grandmother and family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Traci
sorry to hear that about your gram and you and your family are in my prayers
my mom is now down in florida preparing for my garm to go into assisted living
she is ok about about it we gave her an option to come back to new york but she doesnt want too and frankly she isnt strong enough to make the trip back up here my mom said she is fragile and thin but my gram is trying 
it just stinks when they get to be this age and when one thing goes wrong it becomes a domino effect. anyway my mom will be gone for awhile she plans on staying down there about 3 weeks , thank god my gram has friends in this place
she is currently in the independant living part so she knows everyone and the staff keeps saying to her how excited they are to have her come to the assisted living 
so my mom says they are all so nice , This place costs 3000.00 a month can you imagine the expense but my gram is worth it iof she were up here it would be doubled ...so i guess florida is better for this type of living
she could live with my mom but she feels like she is a burden she is use to being on her own i mean she is 99 years old and will turn 100 in may of 2006 i pray she makes it , she is a wonderful women and everyone loves her
anyway i will pray for our grandma's


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Traci - I'm sorry I missed your post until now. I will be praying your Gram will be restored to good health with all cancer cells gone and no further episodes. I also will be praying that God's Grace which is sufficient for each day will help you and your entire family as you go through this difficult time. May you feel Jesus' presence beside you each and every day and know that He is there with you at all times to help carry your burdens. ~ Love & Prayers, Jackie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks to those who have been praying and sending good thoughts our way.









My grandmother started her treatments this week. She will take a treatment a week for six weeks. They will go in with a scope, look around, and fill her bladder with a fluid like chemotherapy treatment. She will have to sit for an hour or so with that before she can empty her bladder. If all looks well after the six weeks of treatments, she will go every three months and maybe as far as six months apart for the rest of her life. 

The tumors were only in the lining and not into the muscle or the wall. The doctor said in this case, bladder cancer was always contained only in the bladder with no chance of spreading.

So, this is all VERY good news to all of us. She is feeling fine and back to her normal routine.

Thanks again. This forum is very caring and supportive.








The power of prayer is an amazing thing!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 27 2005, 04:00 PM
> *Thanks to those who have been praying and sending good thoughts our way.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is great!







Best of luck to your grandma throughout her treatments! You all will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> :GREAT BIG HUGS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh my! That sounds like the most positive diagnosis that you could expect with a malignancy. I hope it all continues to workout well for her.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear good news...hope all stays well


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

That's good news. Sounds as though it was a stage I??


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm glad that your grandmother is back to her usual routine, and the treatment is not going to be that envasive for her. Prayers continue for her that she will have many more years of quality life to share with all of your family. You are so right that prayers can do wonders.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! That is fabulous news!! I've literally got chills.... I'm so happy for you and your family!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Traci, I'm so glad to hear this news







Hugs to you, your family and to little Brink


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Traci, I am very pleased to hear that your grandmother is doing so well, my thoughts and prayes are coming your way for your grandmother, you and your entire family


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats wonderful news!!!! I'm soo glad that your grandmother is doing well


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Traci, I'm so happy to hear this latest news. Your grandma sounds like an amazing woman and I'll keep all of you in prayer.


----------

